# Steuerungs-Störungsbox von Wart@tech



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin wenn es um eine Produktvorstellung geht. Es handelt sich um folgende Angelegenheit wir haben in sehr langer Zusammenarbeit mit verschiedenen Herstellern eine Steuerungs-Störungsbox entwickelt welche (fast) alle Maschinen und Bearbeitungszentren sowie Produktionsstrassen an den zuständigen eine Benachrichtigung sendet. Es ist aber auch eine Steuerung der Maschine von einem Handy mittels SMS möglich.Bei unseren Testkunden hatten wir damit den vollen Erfolg. Nun ist es so das wir diese tolle Box natürlich nicht der Allgemeinheit vorenthalten wollen. Wir suchen weitere Firmen wo wir diese Box zum testen anbieten. Es ist in weitere folge auch ein Vertriebsweg der Steuerungsbox geplant. Im Anhang findet Ihr auch ein Firmenprofil.Gerne könnt Ihr mich unter meiner Firmennummer +43660/276 5 46 erreichen oder unter office@watratech.com

ich freue mich auf Eure Nachrichten und fragen. Gerne könnt Ihr aber auch hier mich dazu befragen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2013)

Ich war grade auf ihrer Homepage. Mir fehlen technische Daten von ihrer Wunderbox. Da steht nix über die Anbindung an die Maschine noch sonst irgendetwas technisches. 

*Und wenn ich ehrlich bin*.... wenn die Box so ist wie ihre Homepage dann nehm ich lieber keine... aber das nur meine pers. Meinung


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Hallo Lipperlandstern, danke für den tollen Tipp gerne möchten wir gerade das in unsere Webseite einbinden. Ich kann dir gerne diverse technische Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Aus unserer Erfahrung ist es aber meist so das der Kunde mit den technischen Daten nichts anfangen kann da die Steuerungs-Störungsbox von unseren Technikern installiert werden muss. Und es dann drauf ankommt:
a. welche Maschine, Hersteller, Typ, Baujahr
b. ob es eine Maschine eine Produktionsstrasse/Produktionsanlage ist
c. welche Funktion sie haben soll: Steuerung, Störung oder beides
Aber nun brennt mir noch eine andere Frage auf den Fingern, was genau meinst du damit wenn die Box so ist wie die Homepage? 
Das würde ich aber gerne mit dir ausserhalb des Forums beplaudern und dich ausserdem bitte diesen teil zu ändern. Unsere Webseite war sehr teuer und zeit intensiv und wir empfinden es als persönlichen angriff auf das Unternehmen. Also ersuche ich dich diesen Teil des Posts zu überdenken und zu ändern Danke dir im voraus.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2013)

ich denke mal, er meinte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung. Also rein formale Mängel, die korrigierbar sind.

Inhaltlich sind die Seiten in Ordnung, aber es fällt bereits auf, dass der Topic einen Buchstabendreher enthält.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2013)

PS: da sich hier im Forum Techniker nur so tummeln, sind die natürlich an Einzelheiten interessiert. Und nicht an Informationen, die eher für Entscheider geeignet sind.


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Hallo Perfektionist, danke für die info werd ich umgehend weitergeben. Ja der ist mir in der Umfrage passiert aber irgendwie kann ich es nicht mehr ändern hab auch schon dem Admin geschrieben mit der bitte um Änderung. ich hoffe das es bald passiert mich selbst Stört es ja auch. Aber ich kann nur den Beitrag nicht die Umfrage bearbeiten.

Alles klar dann kann ich natürlich auch technische Infos raufstellen lassen. Geb das gern weiter. Danke das war sehr produktiv und informativ für mich.


----------



## Zottel (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> ... und dich ausserdem bitte diesen teil zu ändern.


Eine Bitte um Selbstzensur.


Watr@tech schrieb:


> Unsere Webseite war sehr teuer und zeit intensiv...


Dann hätte man wohl noch ein paar Euro und Stunden fürs Korrekturlesen draufpacken können. Und die Kommata... Und es heißt: *Infos*, nicht *Info's*.


Watr@tech schrieb:


> ...und wir empfinden es als persönlichen angriff auf das Unternehmen. ...


Und ich empfinde das als unangemessen überempfindlich!


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2013)

Ich denke auch, dass technische Informationen fehlen. Welche Systeme werden unterstützt? Welche Voraussetzungen muß die Maschine erfüllen? Wie findet die Anbindung statt? Benötigt jede Maschine eine Box oder reicht eine Box für die Firma? usw.

Auch ist die Nebenbemerkung vom Lilastern durchaus nicht ehrenrührig, der TE sollte da nicht so dünnhäutig sein, sondern seine HP einfach mal von einem Muttersprachler gegenlesen lassen, der Google-Übersetzer ist nun mal eher fürs Grobe, Gegenlesen sollte man da immer. Auch wenn er es halbwegs nett verpackt hat, so liegt doch tief verborgen eine Drohung in seinen Worten und das finde ich nicht akzeptabel!



> Das würde ich aber gerne mit dir ausserhalb des Forums beplaudern und dich ausserdem bitte diesen teil zu ändern. Unsere Webseite war sehr teuer und zeit intensiv und wir empfinden es als persönlichen angriff auf das Unternehmen. Also ersuche ich dich diesen Teil des Posts zu überdenken und zu ändern Danke dir im voraus.



Nachtrag: Ich sehe gerade, ich bin da absolut einer Meinung mit Zottel!


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Den Einstieg finde ich sehr toll hier im Forum! Ich denke wenn man hier alle Neulinge so überherzlich empfängt dann super fühlen sich hier wahrscheinlich nur Deutschlehrer wohl. Ich sag dazu was ich schreibe nur: Wer Fehler findet darf sie gern behalten. Und wer keine macht wäre Gott. Danke so hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Ich wollte hier Hilfe anbieten und welche bekommen und nicht von beginn an Kritik. Aber es gibt ja wie ich doch schon gemerkt hab ein paar wenige nette auch hier. An die werde ich mich halten.


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Ich wollte hier nicht Sachen schreiben die hier nicht hingehören deswegen ausserhalb des Forum. Aber ich merk schon wirklich willkommen ist man hier nicht so ganz. Ich werd wahrscheinlich ein anderes netteres Forum suchen müssen diese Art der Kommunikation kann ich nicht leiden. Zeig mir mal die perfekt deutsch geschrieben Webseite!


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Den Einstieg finde ich sehr toll hier im Forum! Ich denke wenn man hier alle Neulinge so überherzlich empfängt dann super fühlen sich hier wahrscheinlich nur Deutschlehrer wohl. Ich sag dazu was ich schreibe nur: Wer Fehler findet darf sie gern behalten. Und wer keine macht wäre Gott. Danke so hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Ich wollte hier Hilfe anbieten und welche bekommen und nicht von beginn an Kritik. Aber es gibt ja wie ich doch schon gemerkt hab ein paar wenige nette auch hier. An die werde ich mich halten.



Du bist ganz offensichtlich den Umgang mit Programmierern nicht gewöhnt, die sind sehr oft so herzlich .
Bisher hat sich auch niemand über deinen Schreibstil hier im Forum beschwert, sondern angemerkt, dass der Webauftritt in Sachen Schreibstil, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung nicht unbedingt megaprofessionell wirkt, was ich aber z.Bsp. von einer Firma mit Kontaktadresse Österreich für den deutschsprachigen Teil der HP durchaus erwarten würde. Ansonsten haben wir hier viele Herren und Damen, die nicht Deutsch als Muttersprache angeben würden und das läuft im Großen und Ganzen gut. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich wie immer die Regel. Deine öffentliche Ansprache an den Lilastern würde ich als echt schlecht gelungenen Einstieg werten, das war einfach nichts, die Reaktionen siehst du nun hier.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Den Einstieg finde ich sehr toll hier im Forum! Ich denke wenn man hier alle Neulinge so überherzlich empfängt dann super fühlen sich hier wahrscheinlich nur Deutschlehrer wohl.
> ...


Es gehört hier zum "guten" Ton, rumzupöbeln. Dass man dies einem Neuling gegenüber tut, gehört hier zu Feuertaufe. Da fallen auch mal so Sachen wie: "von Programmieren haste keine Ahnung". Und deftigeres. Wenn diese Hürde geschafft ist, wird alles gut.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Es gehört hier zum "guten" Ton, rumzupöbeln. Dass man dies einem Neuling gegenüber tut, gehört hier zu Feuertaufe. Da fallen auch mal so Sachen wie: "von Programmieren haste keine Ahnung". Und deftigeres. Wenn diese Hürde geschafft ist, wird alles gut.



Das finde ich jetzt aber ganz arg übertrieben von dir! :icon_cry:


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Alles klar weis ich nun bescheid. Ich habe natürlich für die technisch interessierten an der Box einen Seite für technische Details in Auftrag gegeben und eine komplette Prüfung der Webseiten Texte. Nun habe ich da aber doch noch ne frage, vielleicht kann ich es euch wenigstens recht machen: Was wollt Ihr denn genau wissen über die Box ich selbst bin ja kein Techniker sondern nur Bürohengst. Restaurier zwar in Handarbeit meinen Golf2 Syncro aber das war es dann auch schon mit technisch!  

Nach den ich aber merke das da doch irgendwie Interesse oder zumindest Kommunikation herrscht möchte ich euch bitten mir als nicht Techniker zu helfen die Sache so zu gestalten das sie gerade für euch die infos enthält die Ihr braucht und wollt. 
Wie gesagt mein Angebot steht aber auch noch immer mir ein mail zuschreiben wenn ihr mögt. Ist keine Drohung oder so ne es ist ein Angebot. Und es soll eigentlich auch so sein das die Interessenten dann an Hand dieser gewonnen Informationen anrufen und das Ding testen wollen! 

Ich für meinen Teil bedanke mich jetzt schon für euere tolle Hilfe!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt aber ganz arg übertrieben von dir! :icon_cry:


findest Du wirklich? Gut, ich spreche grad nicht über eine Mehrheit in diesem Forum, aber manchmal kommt mir die Minderheit (zu der auch ich mich gelegentlich zählen muss) überstark vor


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Nun habe ich da aber doch noch ne frage, vielleicht kann ich es euch wenigstens recht machen: Was wollt Ihr denn genau wissen über die Box


Abmessung, Stromversorgung, Übermittlung der Nachricht von der Maschinensteuerung an die Box (z.B. Relaiskontakt?), wie Fernsteuerung der Maschine (z.B. SMS?).

Was genau (Schlagwort z.B. CNC-Fertigung) machen Eure Pilotkunden und wie nutzen die die Box?


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Also eins muss ich sagen Perfektionist du wird deinem Namen mehr als gerecht soweit ich das beurteilen kann. NEEEIIIIN kein Lob! Das ist meine Meinung. Und genau das habe ich hier eigentlich erwartet das was du machst, aus technischer Sicht Informationen geben wie wir den "Appetit" der Techniker, Kunden und Firmen sättigen können! und genau dazu brauch ich euch. Und wenn Ihr Hilfe bei anderen Sachen braucht wie Spindelservice und Reparatur kann vielleicht ich der Jenige sein der euch den entscheidenden Input gibt. Auf gutes Miteinander! LG Marco


----------



## mariob (23 April 2013)

Hallo,
erstmal herzlich willkommen, erstens im Büro geht es halt anders ungesittet zu wie (als wie?) auf der Baustelle. Da gibt es sogar Werkzeug was fliegen kann.
Ohne die Webseite gesehen zu haben, ich denke Du schürfst hier im falschen Claim. Begründung: Hier sind sehr viele Leute, die Steuerungen programmieren, wenn also ein Logging gefordert ist ist das eher ein Abfallprodukt der im Vordergrund stehenden Steuerungsaufgaben. Beides ist also bereits in den meisten Fällen realisiert und das Ganze mit Standardhardware von der Stange.
Ich dächte so eine Truppe hatten wir auch mal im Haus, irgendwas mit I..., mein Chef fragte mich was ich von sowas halte. Die Antwort enthielt auch fäkalorientierte Ausdrücke und Zweifel an der funktionierenden Abdichtung verschiedener Personen. Was wiederum nicht heißt das alles schlecht sein muß, für eine Standalonegeschichte, Massenfertigung mit Kundenbindung , etc. sicher eine feine Sache. Nur das man sich sicherlich Kontakte in solche Unternehmen hart erarbeiten muß. Ich denke das das eher kleine Klitschen sind, und sowas ist alles andere als einfach.
Und übergeordnet in der Auswertung gibt es auch hinreichend Lösungen, mich würde nicht wundern wenn es da nicht sogar für SAP Module gibt, die über entsprechende Schnittstellen an die Hardware angebunden werden können.
Wie gesagt, vorstellen auf alle Fälle, ich jedenfalls habe die Umfrage mit einem eindeutigen Nein beantworten können.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Watr@tech (23 April 2013)

Danke für dein Willkommen heissen. Allerdings bin ich in Punkto Produkt da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung da genau diese Box die wir haben auf Grund der Fehler und realen Technikererkenntnisse als Grundlage hat. Allerdings ist es schwer zu erklären denn die box ist so vielseitig erweiterbar das ich mir und auch alle Techniker sich sicher sind das ein Markt da ist wir haben auch dem entsprechend über Wochen bereits dafür zugriffe es fehlt nur an .. eben das wissen wir nicht denn wenn wir es dem Kunden direkt anbieten nimmt er es immer gern an und hat danach auch die Ansage das war es was ihn gefehlt hat. Nun gut mal sehn die Umfrage wird es in Wochen wahrscheinlich weisen wenn sich der Thread nicht vielleicht im sande verläuft. ist der technische Part extern der mir da ja noch fehlt. LG Marco


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern, danke für den tollen Tipp gerne möchten wir gerade das in unsere Webseite einbinden. Ich kann dir gerne diverse technische Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Aus unserer Erfahrung ist es aber meist so das der Kunde mit den technischen Daten nichts anfangen kann da die Steuerungs-Störungsbox von unseren Technikern installiert werden muss. Und es dann drauf ankommt:
> a. welche Maschine, Hersteller, Typ, Baujahr
> b. ob es eine Maschine eine Produktionsstrasse/Produktionsanlage ist
> c. welche Funktion sie haben soll: Steuerung, Störung oder beides
> ...




Hallo.

Ich hab mal grade mein Posting etwas geändert.  .. und was ich mit meinem Satz meine haben meine Forumskollegen dir ja erklärt. Wie schon gesagt sind hier hauptsächlich Techniker am Werk und uns  interessiert zum Beispiel die Anbindung an die Steuerung (Profibus, Ethernet; wasweissich-net) Auch eine bildliche Darstellung mit Einbaumaßen oder Befestigung (Hutschiene) und zu guter letzt die Leistungsdaten und Versorgungsspannung gehören irgendwie zu einer Produktvorstellung.

Ich selber habe mit NEIN gestimmt da ich mit Werkzeugmaschinen nichts zu tun habe. Und wenn ich deine Internetseite und dieses Posting richtig interpretiere funktioniert diese Box nur mit Werkzeugmaschinen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Den Einstieg finde ich sehr toll hier im Forum! Ich denke wenn man hier alle Neulinge so überherzlich empfängt dann super fühlen sich hier wahrscheinlich nur Deutschlehrer wohl. Ich sag dazu was ich schreibe nur: Wer Fehler findet darf sie gern behalten. Und wer keine macht wäre Gott.



Wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten. Gehört das zu Eurer 
Firmenphilosophie?



Watr@tech schrieb:


> Danke so hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Ich wollte hier Hilfe anbieten und welche bekommen und nicht von beginn an Kritik.



Den caritativen Aspekt habe ich leider auch übersehen.

Ernsthaft: Du willst Dein Zeug verkaufen, das ist ja auch
 in Ordnung, aber dann stehe auch dazu und höre mit dem 
Hilfe-Gesülze auf.


----------



## mnuesser (23 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Danke für dein Willkommen heissen. Allerdings bin ich in Punkto Produkt da bin ich nicht ganz deiner Meinung da genau diese Box die wir haben auf Grund der Fehler und realen Technikererkenntnisse als Grundlage hat. Allerdings ist es schwer zu erklären denn die box ist so vielseitig erweiterbar das ich mir und auch alle Techniker sich sicher sind das ein Markt da ist wir haben auch dem entsprechend über Wochen bereits dafür zugriffe es fehlt nur an .. eben das wissen wir nicht denn wenn wir es dem Kunden direkt anbieten nimmt er es immer gern an und hat danach auch die Ansage das war es was ihn gefehlt hat. Nun gut mal sehn die Umfrage wird es in Wochen wahrscheinlich weisen wenn sich der Thread nicht vielleicht im sande verläuft. ist der technische Part extern der mir da ja noch fehlt. LG Marco



Hallo Watr@tech,
von mir erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen. Störe dich bitte nicht an den negativen Stimmen hier, versuche einfach daraus das für dich nützlich zu gewinnen.
Es sind leider immer wieder die gleichen Leute hier im Forum, deren soziale Kompetenz leider zu wünschen lässt.

Nun aber zu deinem Produkt:
So wie ich es herauslese soll es eine Box sein, welche es ermöglicht Meldungen abzusetzen.
Meine Fragen: 
Bei SMS: 
Wie viele Empfänger sind möglich? 
Können für verschiedene Störmeldungen, verschiedene Empfänger eingerichtet werden. 
Können diese flexibel geändert werden, oder Bedarf es eines "Neu-Programmierens" von euch?
Benachrichtigung per Email möglich?
Ist im Gerät ein GSM-Modem eingebaut?
Wenn ja, wird eine Kundenkarte benötigt?
Wenn nein, wird Internetzugang zur Box benötigt?
Werden die Störmeldungen Protokolliert mit Status (Zeitstempel (Zeitserver Sync?), Gekommen, Gegangen, Quittiert etc.)
Können auch kurze Protokolle gesendet werden (Tagesdurchsatz einer Maschine per Email ans Controlling etc.)
...
Ich könnte die Liste aufgrund der fehlenden Technischen Spezifikation noch ein paar Seiten weiterführen...
Stellt doch bitte mal einige Beispielhafte Konfigurationen bei euch auf die Webseite, damit man sieht was Ihr damit schon realisiert habt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

@Wart@tech

Noch ein paar kleine Hinweise: Wenn Du als Firma und Anbieter
hier im Forum bestehen willst, dann solltest Du


nicht im selben rüden Ton zurückkeulen, 
in dem Du angegangen wurdest, auch wenn
manchmal schwer fällt
Fakten bringen, Datenblätter, Schnittstellen, Fotos.
Das hier ist ein Fachforum, Werbe-blah-blah bringt
Dich da nicht weiter

Zum Thema: Worin unterscheidet sich deine Box von gängigen
Lösungen wie ewon, Insys  oder mbNET?


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2013)

Ich kann auch nur Markus hier zustimmen.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich selten eine so inhaltsleere Produktbeschreibung gelesen wie von eurer Störungsbox.
Warum sollten wir eure Box einsetzten und nicht ein Tixi Alarmmodem oder WinCC mit Alarm Control Center?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 April 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ...
> Es sind leider immer wieder die gleichen Leute hier im Forum, deren soziale Kompetenz leider zu wünschen lässt.
> ...



Es werden Meinungen geäußert und vertreten, es wird argumentiert und diskutiert.

Ich sehe hier keinen Mangel.


----------



## Blockmove (23 April 2013)

@Watr@tech
Ich denke du hast jetzt genug Input gekommen welche Angaben die potentiellen Kunden (sprich wir) wünschen.
Bring aussagekräftige Fakten und Beispiele und dann kann man nochmal einen Blick drauf werfen.
Der Bedarf an einer innovativen Lösung zur Alarmierung ist sicherlich gegeben, aber du musst halt mehr Details liefern.
Orientiere dich doch einfach an den Infos die die genannten anderen Anbieter liefern.
Dort findest du z.B. komplette Handbücher, Schaltpläne, Konfigurationssoftware, Preislisten, usw. zum Herunterladen.

Nur um mal eine Vorstellung zu bekommen: In welcher Preisregion bewegt sich eure Lösung?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 April 2013)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, worum es hier geht?

Bei uns ist es, dass wir zunächst prüfen, welches Produkt ist notwendig und was können wir, dann dieses entwickeln, testen und dann den potentiellen Kunden vorstellen.
Vielleicht mit dem Zwischenschritt ausgewählte Beta Tester zuerst zu beliefern.

Mit der Aussage: "ich hab etwas", wird es wohl nichts mit dem Big Bussiness 


bike


----------



## Ralle (24 April 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Störe dich bitte nicht an den negativen Stimmen hier, versuche einfach daraus das für dich nützlich zu gewinnen.
> Es sind leider immer wieder die gleichen Leute hier im Forum, deren soziale Kompetenz leider zu wünschen lässt.



Wenn du dich hier pauschal für "immer wieder die gleichen Leute" entschuldigst und deren Sozialkompetenz anzweifelst, dann kannst du sie gerne auch beim Namen nennen. Ich kann dies hier im Thread aber nicht entdecken, außer dass der TE auf Kritik rel. pikiert reagiert hat.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 April 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Störe dich bitte nicht an den negativen Stimmen hier, versuche einfach daraus das für dich nützlich zu gewinnen.
> Es sind leider immer wieder die gleichen Leute hier im Forum, deren soziale Kompetenz leider zu wünschen lässt.





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Es werden Meinungen geäußert und vertreten, es wird argumentiert und diskutiert.
> Ich sehe hier keinen Mangel.


ich schon, und zwar in der Sachlichkeit der Diskussionenen.



Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn du dich hier pauschal für "immer wieder die gleichen Leute" entschuldigst und deren Sozialkompetenz anzweifelst, dann kannst du sie gerne auch beim Namen nennen. Ich kann dies hier im Thread aber nicht entdecken, außer dass der TE auf Kritik rel. pikiert reagiert hat.


diese "immer gleichen Leute" sind nicht immer die gleichen. Die Kritik am TE in #2 "Wenn dein Produkt wie deine Homepage ist, dann brauch ich es lieber nicht" ist jedoch ein sauberes ad hominem, das dadurch, dass es sehr unsachlich ist, auch sehr beleidigend wirken kann. Insbesondere dann, wenn man nicht weiß, von wem es kommt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich schon, und zwar in der Sachlichkeit der Diskussionenen.
> 
> diese "immer gleichen Leute" sind nicht immer die gleichen. Die Kritik am TE in #2 "Wenn dein Produkt wie deine Homepage ist, dann brauch ich es lieber nicht" ist jedoch ein sauberes ad hominem, das dadurch, dass es sehr unsachlich ist, auch sehr beleidigend wirken kann. Insbesondere dann, wenn man nicht weiß, von wem es kommt.




weder unsachlich und beleidigend...... WENN das Produkt so ist wie die Homepage DANN möchte ich es nicht. 

Es liegt jetzt an dem Anbieter mich zu überzeugen das sein Produkt besser ist als seine Homepage. Die Homepage und der Auftritt hier überzeugen mich ganz und gar nicht.... nicht mehr und nicht weniger habe ich mit meiner Kritik in #2 darstellen wollen.


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Hallo Lieber Lipperlandstern, ich komme leider zu dem Schluß das deine meldungen nicht produktiv sind. In wenigen Tagen sind technische Daten auf der Webseite verfügbar. Dann könnt Ihre die Basics ja nachlesen. 

@mnuesser: Danke für deine Fragen die sicherlich sehr wesentlich sind und auch schon an die Zuständigen weitergegeben wurden. Wir wollten eigentlich die potenziellen Kunden neugierig machen damit sie uns kontaktieren. Scheinbar sind aber zu wenig Informationen drauf um neugierig zu werden. Und genau das werden wir ändern. Sobald sich neuigkeiten ergeben werde ich euch als sehr kritisches und produktives Publikum gern wieder darauf ansprechen! Ich sag derweilen mal DANKE an alle! LG Marco


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Lipperlandstern, ich komme leider zu dem Schluß das bei deinen angeblichen 7 Sinnen der Erste am meisten vorhanden ist. ...



OK, Du wurdest hart kritisiert, aber es hat Dich niemand 
persönlich angegriffen.

Willst Du mit diesem alpenländischen Marketingkonzept
wirklich neue Kunden gewinnen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber Lipperlandstern, ich komme leider zu dem Schluß das bei deinen angeblichen 7 Sinnen der Erste am meisten vorhanden ist.


Selber empfindlich reagieren und dann so austeilen geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Okay ich hab es angepasst. Da hab ich überzogen! Sorry Lippenlandstern.


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 April 2013)

Mach doch mal bitte ein Bild von deiner Störungsbox und poste es hier ...


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Ein Foto wird dann auf der Webseite ersichtlich sein.


----------



## Lars Weiß (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Ein Foto wird dann auf der Webseite ersichtlich sein.




In "wenigen Tagen" also ?


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Das kann ich leider nicht beeinflussen. Ich bin dafür ja nicht zuständig. Aber sobald ich über News informiert werde gebe ich sie gerne hier weiter!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Okay ich hab es angepasst. Da hab ich überzogen! Sorry Lippenlandstern.




Da gibt es nix zu entschuldigen. Ich bin stolz auf meine 7 Sinne. Die Wertigkeit schwangt ab und an aber für Blödsinn bin ich immer zu haben. Und nach unseren PNs bin ich noch mehr verwirrt was deine Box eigentlich kann und macht. Ich bin auf die Daten gespannt die da in ein paar Tagen kommen.....


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Ja da machen Sie ein rießen Geheimnis draus. 
Wollen nicht das Piraterie betrieben werden kann und all so ein Zeug. Ich bin ja nur der Verkäufer in der Firma. Und wollte mich mal schlau machen. 
Tja da ich ja trotz allem sehr gute Erkenntnisse gewonnen habe, hab ich es weitergegeben. Was man dann draus macht kann ich ja nicht beeinflußen. 

Bin ja nicht in der GF Position um was zu sagen da haben nur Techniker oder die was mit der Produktrealisierung zu tun haben was zum mitreden. Ich vermittle es bloß den Kunden und guck was dabei rum kommt. Wie eingangs erklärt ich bin kein Techniker. Aber trotzdem halt ich euch gern auf dem laufenden alle Miteinander. Auf das auch ich mich hier noch wohlfühlen kann!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Ja da machen Sie ein rießen Geheimnis draus.
> Wollen nicht das Piraterie betrieben werden kann und all so ein Zeug. *Ich bin ja nur der Verkäufer in der Firma*. Und wollte mich mal schlau machen.
> Tja da ich ja trotz allem sehr gute Erkenntnisse gewonnen habe, hab ich es weitergegeben. Was man dann draus macht kann ich ja nicht beeinflußen.
> 
> Bin ja nicht in der GF Position um was zu sagen da haben nur Techniker oder die was mit der Produktrealisierung zu tun haben was zum mitreden. Ich vermittle es bloß den Kunden und guck was dabei rum kommt. Wie eingangs erklärt ich bin kein Techniker. Aber trotzdem halt ich euch gern auf dem laufenden alle Miteinander. Auf das auch ich mich hier noch wohlfühlen kann!



Tja... da fällt mit nicht viel zu ein. Wie will ich etwas verkaufen wenn ich nicht mal weiss (oder erklären kann) wie es funktioniert. Und eine Preishausnummer hast du auch noch nicht gepostet. Ist der Preis auch geheim ?

Was kostet denn der Gratis-Test ? Allein das ein Gratistest etwas kostet ist schon irgendwie leicht unseriös aber bitte...... und was kostet so eine Box in der Grundausstattung für eine ganz normale Drehmaschine.


----------



## mariob (24 April 2013)

Hallo,
mein Tip, suche Dir nen anderen Laden, wie ich schon schrob, sowas können hier mindestens die Hälfte der Leute auch als Abfallprodukt ihrer Arbeit und da wird nicht so ein Gewese drum gemacht. Oder noch ganz anders rum, ist der Laden Dich wert. Ich habe da so ein wenig meine Zweifel.

Denkt der
Mario


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Nein der Laden ist mich auf jeden Fall Wert. Ich weis auch das die Box fast alles kann was man möchte. 
Nur ist derzeit noch die frage wie man es nach dem es ein Industrieprodukt ist wie für Fa. wie Voest, Öbb, KTM usw. und auch für kleiner Unternehmen geeignet ist die z.B.wie für "geisterschichten" wo einfach Maschinen aus Kostengründen 24 stunden produzieren müssen. Nur einer verantwortlich ist un der soll günstig kommen mit bereitschaft usw. Wie soll man das alles abdecken in einer erklärung für alle wo es doch noch dazu individuell für den Kunden auf seine Maschine abgestimmt ist. 

Und der Witz dabei ist das die Box auf Mietbasis ist und eigentlich wenn man die €150 installationsgebühr bei der Testversion mal ausser acht lässt die Box dann im Monat eigentlich ab €34 losgeht. Wenn man sich dann zum Beispiel 17 Funktionen ( Stangenlader leer, Kühlstand niedrig, Tür Fronteinzug geöffnet, usw.) dazunimmt kostet sie immer noch nicht viel.
Denn pro Funktion fallen lediglich €2,50 an also kostet die Box eigentlich wenn man es so nimmt wesentlich weniger im jahr als was bei anderen die box kostet wenn man sie kauft. 

Na die infos hab ich schon nur Ihr wolltet ja alle technische Infos das ist aber Preisinfo.
 Oder versteh ich Euch da grade falsch???


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Die Firma gefällt mir!
Ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen und mich interessiert die Box eigentlich auch weniger.
Aber erzähle doch mal mehr über die "speziellen Dienstleitungen" 

Ich bin übrigens auf der PRO-Kritik-Seite.
Du kannst nur schlauer werden, wenn man dich auf deine Fehler hinweist oder sie selbst erkennst. Wir helfen in diesem Fall eben nach.

@ Perfektionist:

Ich hatte nie eine Feuertaufe, warum eigentlich nicht? Sind alle immer viel zu nett zu mir!


----------



## Perfektionist (24 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> @ Perfektionist:
> Ich hatte nie eine Feuertaufe, warum eigentlich nicht? Sind alle immer viel zu nett zu mir!


vielleicht sind die CoDeSys-Anwender einfach ausgeglichener


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> vielleicht sind die CoDeSys-Anwender einfach ausgeglichener



Das würde mir aber zu denken geben


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Und der Witz dabei ist das die Box auf Mietbasis ist und eigentlich wenn man die €150 installationsgebühr bei der Testversion mal ausser acht lässt die Box dann im Monat eigentlich ab €34 losgeht. Wenn man sich dann zum Beispiel 17 Funktionen ( Stangenlader leer, Kühlstand niedrig, Tür Fronteinzug geöffnet, usw.) dazunimmt kostet sie immer noch nicht viel.
> Denn pro Funktion fallen lediglich €2,50 an also kostet die Box eigentlich wenn man es so nimmt wesentlich weniger im jahr als was bei anderen die box kostet wenn man sie kauft.



Macht also 918€/Jahr ... + 150€ Einrichtung der Box
Da fahre ich bei uns mit WinCC und Alarmcontrollcenter (Funkserver) umgerechnet pro Meldung billiger.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

> Macht also 918€/Jahr ... + 150€ Einrichtung der Box
> Da fahre ich bei uns mit WinCC und Alarmcontrollcenter (Funkserver) umgerechnet pro Meldung billiger.



Aber nur, wenn du 17 Funktionen/Meldungen willst. 
Du kannst ganze 408€ sparen, wenn du keine Funktion nimmst. 
Ich finds Klasse!
:TOOL:


----------



## mariob (24 April 2013)

Hmm,
also wenn da einer losgeht und an den Standardpanels, die da mittlerweile überall werkeln ganz einfach die meist schon vorhandenen Loggingfunktionen mit ausprogrammiert..... Speichern auf irgendeine Karte/USB Stick machen die auch meistens, Zugriff über Netz auf vielerlei Arten auf eben diese Daten, kopfkratz...... 
Alternativ die Webservermöglichkeiten in den SPSen, CNC moderne Steuerungen sind da sicher ähnlich komfortabel, naja, ich denke Du hast hier eine Herausforderung.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Nein der Laden ist mich auf jeden Fall Wert. Ich weis auch das die Box fast alles kann was man möchte.
> Nur ist derzeit noch die frage wie man es nach dem es ein Industrieprodukt ist wie für Fa. wie Voest, Öbb, KTM usw. und auch für kleiner Unternehmen geeignet ist die z.B.wie für "geisterschichten" wo einfach Maschinen aus Kostengründen 24 stunden produzieren müssen. Nur einer verantwortlich ist un der soll günstig kommen mit bereitschaft usw. Wie soll man das alles abdecken in einer erklärung für alle wo es doch noch dazu individuell für den Kunden auf seine Maschine abgestimmt ist.
> 
> Und der Witz dabei ist das die Box auf Mietbasis ist und eigentlich wenn man die €150 installationsgebühr bei der Testversion mal ausser acht lässt die Box dann im Monat eigentlich ab €34 losgeht. Wenn man sich dann zum Beispiel 17 Funktionen ( Stangenlader leer, Kühlstand niedrig, Tür Fronteinzug geöffnet, usw.) dazunimmt kostet sie immer noch nicht viel.
> ...



Das ist wirklich ein Witz.... und leider kein guter  ...... An einer typischen Produktionstrasse von uns hab ich ca. 3000 Meldungen. Da kostet das Alarmsystem bald mehr als die Strasse    ....


Ich bin raus hier. Für mich ist das Teil völlig uninteressant geworden.


----------



## Matze001 (24 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin raus hier. Für mich ist das Teil völlig uninteressant geworden.



Schade, jetzt wo die technischen Daten da sind:

technische Einzelheiten

5VDC Betriebsspannung ist zu 99% am Markt vorbei (24VDC)... 

Alles andere möchte ich nicht kommentieren, sonst bin ich hier auch noch einer der Bösen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

> Schade, jetzt wo die technischen Daten da sind:
> 
> technische Einzelheiten



Na ja, so umfangreich ist es ja auch wieder nicht 
Ich finde außerdem, dass etwas wenig in der Grundausstattung enthalten ist ....

Gerade heute kam doch ein Post mit der WAGO .lib für SMS77.de. Da kann ich mir auf die einfachste Art und Weise für 2000 Euro ein System zusammenbasteln und kann einige Meldungen mehr komfortabel versenden.

Wie sieht es bei dem Gerät mit Konformitätserklärungen aus?

Außerdem weiß man dann auch was man hat....


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt wo die technischen Daten da sind:
> 
> technische Einzelheiten



Tja und irgendwie sind mir die "techn. Einzelheiten" bekannt vorgekommen 
ConiuGo GSM Scout 700100208 im Conrad Online Shop | 198373

Tja Gutenberg ist auch in Austria zu finden *ROFL*

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2013)

Ich finde den Werbebeitrag klasse.

@Wart@tech,
sag mal ehrlich du wirst doch von der Konkurrenz geschmiert...


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja und irgendwie sind mir die "techn. Einzelheiten" bekannt vorgekommen
> ConiuGo GSM Scout 700100208 im Conrad Online Shop | 198373
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



WOW ein Kenner  sehr interesant


----------



## repök (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und der Witz dabei ist das die Box auf Mietbasis ist und eigentlich wenn man die €150 installationsgebühr bei der Testversion mal ausser acht lässt die Box dann im Monat eigentlich ab €34 losgeht. Wenn man sich dann zum Beispiel 17 Funktionen ( Stangenlader leer, Kühlstand niedrig, Tür Fronteinzug geöffnet, usw.) dazunimmt kostet sie immer noch nicht viel.
> Denn pro Funktion fallen lediglich €2,50 an also kostet die Box eigentlich wenn man es so nimmt wesentlich weniger im jahr als was bei anderen die box kostet wenn man sie kauft.
> ...



Verstehe ich dich richtig? 2,50 für einen eingang der eine sms auslöst? pro Monat? ist die sms mit drin? die 34€ sind für die sim-karte oder wie?
gibts denn ein netzteil mit? weil 5v ist nicht gerade so standart... naja gibt ja viele usb-netzteile fürs handy könnte man ja auch mit vermieten..

mahl ehrlich, verkauft ihr den schrammel?
wenn ja, herzlichen glückwunsch....


PS: dies hier wurde gerade ausgegraben - ist da vieleicht ein neues gehäuse drum?


----------



## mariob (24 April 2013)

Ich fass es nicht.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja und irgendwie sind mir die "techn. Einzelheiten" bekannt vorgekommen
> ConiuGo GSM Scout 700100208 im Conrad Online Shop | 198373
> 
> Tja Gutenberg ist auch in Austria zu finden *ROFL*
> ...




Das ja der Oberhammer.............  und nicht mal die Beschreibung geändert ......  kein Wunder das da so ein Geheimnis drum gemacht wird........


----------



## repök (24 April 2013)

Vieleicht war das neue gehäuse noch nicht lackiert - oder so.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 April 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Vieleicht war das neue gehäuse noch nicht lackiert - oder so.....




Wahrscheinlich hören wir morgen das CONRAD das Teil geklaut hat ........ Produktpiraterie und so


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Ich warte darauf, dass der TE gleich seinen verbalen Prügel über uns alle hinwegfegt.
Ich habe in diesem Forum seid dem Beitrag von RN zu der 10 min Einschränkung der PNs nicht mehr so lachen müssen 

Ich wollte es eigentlich auf eine Gästebuchseite auf der Homepage des TE schreiben, aber die gibts leider nicht, also dann eben hier:

@ *Watr@tech: YOU MADE MY DAY!*


----------



## PN/DP (24 April 2013)

Wie heißt die Firma eigentlich richtig? Auf der Seite mit den Daten finde ich
- Watratech
- Wart@tech
- Watr@tech
:sad:

Sooo eilig wäre es mit der Veröffentlichung der technischen Daten gar nicht gewesen, das hätte ruhig nochmal von einer zweiten Person gegengelesen werden können. 
"extrem schnelle Reaktionszeit" scheint ja das Motto der Firma zu sein - was deren Leistungen wiederum uninteressant für mich macht. Bei Problemen in meinen Produktionsanlagen tun wir vor Hand-anlegen gerne erst das Gehirn einschalten... 

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2013)

Also die Geschäftsidee fand ich ja "interessant". Das Teil auf Mietbasis und die Verrechnung pro Funktion war mir in dieser Branche neu.
Kenn ich eigentlich sonst nur von Software oder aus der Kommunikationsbranche.
Aber mal unabhängig davon, ist die Anwendung für bestimmte Anwender vielleicht ja sogar nicht schlecht.

Aber die meisten von uns sind wohl in der Lage die Funktionalität selbst umzusetzen.
Sei es mit Alarmmodem, Panel, SPS, Scada oder sonstwas.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (24 April 2013)

Übrigens,
es gibt aus der Ukraine Hubschrauber. Eine Eigenentwicklung.
http://ak1-3.com/uploads/files/Images/Headers/ak1_homepage.jpg
Und es gab auch den hier, von Hughes in den 60ern entwickelt, heute auch als Schweizer 300 vertrieben:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...69C-G-BWAV.JPG/800px-Schweizer269C-G-BWAV.JPG
Ich habe mal keine Smilies gesetzt, es ist tatsächlich hier richtig Hirnschmalz in die Ukrainerin gegangen, das ist konstruktiv kaum vergleichbar, auch wenn sich die Dinger optisch sehr ähneln.
Im Vergleich zu dieser Geschichte ist dieser Thread sowas von -plump?-, lieber TE diese Firma verdient Dich tatsächich nicht, glaube mir. Und springe rechtzeitig ab, jetzt geht es noch mit ein paar Schrammen ab, die sind verschmerzbar, ehrlich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Das ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich Euer ernst oder? Da kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Bei Conrad bestellen und dann in ne Maschine einbauen das funktioniert ja garnich!. Ich denke Ihr habt euch da in was verrannt. Nach dem Ihr eh alles wisst oder zumindest dies glaubt kann ich mir weitere Infos sparen. Over and Out

PS: Sollte doch der ein oder andere mal glauben in ein paar Wochen richtige Infos zu wollen, ihr wisst ja wie Ihr uns findet.


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich Euer ernst oder? Da kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Bei Conrad bestellen und dann in ne Maschine einbauen das funktioniert ja garnich!. Ich denke Ihr habt euch da in was verrannt. Nach dem Ihr eh alles wisst oder zumindest dies glaubt kann ich mir weitere Infos sparen. Over and Out
> 
> PS: Sollte doch der ein oder andere mal glauben in ein paar Wochen richtige Infos zu wollen, ihr wisst ja wie Ihr uns findet.




Der besagte Prügel.


----------



## Matze001 (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich Euer ernst oder? Da kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Bei Conrad bestellen und dann in ne Maschine einbauen das funktioniert ja garnich!.



Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Wenn ich mir ne SPS bei Siemens kaufen ... muss ich mir die dann auch programmieren lassen von Siemens (Oder von dem Händler?).

Und solch einen Modellbaukasten (Was anderes ist das Teil nicht) kommt mir nicht in die Maschine!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## repök (24 April 2013)

Zumindest die "technischen einzelheiten" sind von coniugo gsm.....

oder war eure geheimhaltung am ende nicht gut genug? hat conrad da vieleicht was spioniert?


----------



## repök (24 April 2013)

ach matze -- mut zur lücke


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2013)

Naja für eines war der Thread wenigstens gut:
Hab gerade auf der Homepage von ConiuGo gestöbert und dort ein interessantes System entdeckt:
Go GSM Modul blueline | die modulare GSM Überwachung - Coniugo GmbH

Vielleicht setzt ja Watratech dieses System ein...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt nicht wirklich Euer ernst oder? Da kann ich wirklich nur lachen. Bei Conrad bestellen und dann in ne Maschine einbauen das funktioniert ja garnich!. Ich denke Ihr habt euch da in was verrannt. Nach dem Ihr eh alles wisst oder zumindest dies glaubt kann ich mir weitere Infos sparen. Over and Out
> 
> PS: Sollte doch der ein oder andere mal glauben in ein paar Wochen richtige Infos zu wollen, ihr wisst ja wie Ihr uns findet.



Also als Lieferant sollte man potentielle Kunden nicht dumm anmachen.
Ich darf das, denn ich will ja nichts verkaufen und ich habe auch einen Grund und auch den fachlichen Hintergrund, wenn ich mal direkt schreibe.
Ich würde zunächst nicht über das Produkt nachdenken, sondern ob du persönlich überhaupt für ein Geschäft geeignet bist.


bike

btw erst jetzt lese ich die Rechtschreibung bei der Umfrage.
So etwas geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Watr@tech (24 April 2013)

Danke für die Rosen es war wohl doch ehe eine doofe idee hier hilfe zu suchen. Ich werd den Account wieder löschen lassen. Danke für alles liebe Techniker ich bin um vieles reicher allerdings nur an Erfahrung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Danke für die Rosen es war wohl doch ehe eine doofe idee hier hilfe zu suchen. Ich werd den Account wieder löschen lassen. Danke für alles liebe Techniker ich bin um vieles reicher allerdings nur an Erfahrung.



Hier werden keine Account's gelöscht!

Es geht nur einfach fern bleiben.


----------



## repök (24 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Danke für die Rosen es war wohl doch ehe eine doofe idee hier hilfe zu suchen. Ich werd den Account wieder löschen lassen. Danke für alles liebe Techniker ich bin um vieles reicher allerdings nur an Erfahrung.



oh geil, erst ein auf dicke hose machen und dann nach mammi rennen


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2013)

Oh, die sehr teuren Webseitenersteller arbeiten sogar nachts. So schnell wie die technischen Einzelheiten in den eigenen Webauftritt kopiert wurden, so schnell sind sie auch wieder verschwunden... nicht, daß das ganze womöglich nur eine nicht autorisierte Einzelaktion unseres TE war... allerdings spricht der Fakt, daß der Firmenname oft falsch geschrieben wurde eher für externe Dienstleister... obwohl es auch ganz gut zur schlampigen Tippserei unseres TE passt... vielleicht macht er alles nicht-technische selber? Wieviele Angestellte hat Watr@tech eigentlich?

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> Danke für die Rosen es war wohl doch ehe eine doofe idee hier hilfe zu suchen. Ich werd den Account wieder löschen lassen. Danke für alles liebe Techniker ich bin um vieles reicher allerdings nur an Erfahrung.



Was für Hilfe brauchst du denn ? Bisher habe ich nur Werbung für deine Box gelesen. Bei der Nachfrage nach technischen Daten ist dir dann halt leider deine "in sehr langer Zusammenarbeit mit verschiedenen Herstellern eine Steuerungs-Störungsbox entwickelt" < Zitat aus #1  um die Ohren geflogen und die Werbung ist etwas nach hinten losgegangen. Passiert halt mal. Ist ja auch blöd wenn man eine Beschreibung 1 :1 aus einem Katalog rauskopiert. 

Mein Tipp :

Wende dich an die Kaufleute deiner pot. Kunden und bau noch ein paar tolle Wirtschaftbegriffe ein wie Total Return oder Break Even Point oder was sonst grade in Mode ist und das Teil verkauft sich wie von selbst. Aber halte dich von den Technikern fern..........


----------



## repök (25 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Tipp :
> 
> Wende dich an die Kaufleute deiner pot. Kunden und bau noch ein paar tolle Wirtschaftbegriffe ein wie Total Return oder Break Even Point oder was sonst grade in Mode ist und das Teil verkauft sich wie von selbst. Aber halte dich von den Technikern fern..........


das problem bei diesen begriffen ist, man müsste wissen, was sie genau bedeuten. und ich bezweifele mal stark das der TE damit was anfangen kann...


----------



## bike (25 April 2013)

Watr@tech schrieb:


> ... liebe Techniker




Ich bin nicht lieb! 
Aber Techniker 

Ich denke man sollte neben lesen auch verstehen.
Es gab viele Hinweise, was nicht klar bzw nicht da war und wie die Kollegen hier sich solch ein Gerät vorstellen.



bike


----------



## mariob (25 April 2013)

Hallo,


> das problem bei diesen begriffen ist, man müsste wissen, was sie genau  bedeuten. und ich bezweifele mal stark das der TE damit was anfangen  kann...


Das ist doch den meisten Marketingfuzzis scheißegal, das klingt einfach nur wichtig, mancher Kunde gibt sich keine Blöße und kauft dann -> Ziel erreicht. Ich hätte auch noch einen: Kickoff Meeting.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## KingHelmer (25 April 2013)

> Marketingfuzzis



Na aber hör mal!

Ich bin auch im Marketing, nur eben der einzige technisch versierte!
Es gibt auch Ausnahmen


----------



## MasterOhh (25 April 2013)

Da das Thema nu durch ist, kann dieser Thread nicht geschlossen werden oder sowas?


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 April 2013)

Der Nischenscout hört sich auch sehr vielversprechend an !


----------



## dentech (25 April 2013)

immerhin haben sie nen Facebook Account


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt wo die technischen Daten da sind:
> 
> technische Einzelheiten
> 
> ...



Mist, der Link ist tot, ich bin zu spät dran.
Da kann man mal sehen, ordentliches Marketing will auch gelernt sein, dann kann man auch Produkte verkaufen, die es schon gibt, das sehen wir doch oft ... 

Ich weiß ja, die Kommunikation mit Programmieren ist manchmal nicht ganz einfach, aber auch da kann man hier nur dazulernen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 April 2013)

dentech schrieb:


> immerhin haben sie nen Facebook Account



Haben meine Hunde auch...


----------



## repök (25 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mist, der Link ist tot, ich bin zu spät dran.
> Da kann man mal sehen, ordentliches Marketing will auch gelernt sein, dann kann man auch Produkte verkaufen, die es schon gibt, das sehen wir doch oft ...
> 
> Ich weiß ja, die Kommunikation mit Programmieren ist manchmal nicht ganz einfach, aber auch da kann man hier nur dazulernen.



ach ralle , guckst du hier LINK

war ja eh kopiert


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2013)

repök schrieb:


> ach ralle , guckst du hier LINK
> 
> war ja eh kopiert



Weiß ich doch, ich wollte mal das Original vom Original sehen.


----------



## mariob (25 April 2013)

Hallo,


> Na aber hör mal!
> 
> Ich bin auch im Marketing, nur eben der einzige technisch versierte!
> Es gibt auch Ausnahmen :wink:


siehste, das ist der Beginn der Taufe hier.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (25 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> vielleicht sind die CoDeSys-Anwender einfach ausgeglichener





KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das würde mir aber zu denken geben



was meinst Du, warum ich so sehentlich die 1500er erwarte? Damit endlich das verfluchte Aktualdatenverlustgeschieß von Classic aufhört. Insofern fühle ich mich derzeit noch, als ob ich im falschen Boot sitze.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> was meinst Du, warum ich so sehentlich die 1500er erwarte? Damit endlich das verfluchte Aktualdatenverlustgeschieß von Classic aufhört. Insofern fühle ich mich derzeit noch, als ob ich im falschen Boot sitze.



Was hat den das jetzt mit dem Thread zu tun ???? Dann frag wenigstens ob die Box mit TIA und der 1500er Kompatibel ist....


----------



## Perfektionist (25 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was hat den das jetzt mit dem Thread zu tun ???? Dann frag wenigstens ob die Box mit TIA und der 1500er Kompatibel ist....


Also, ich muß ja schon recht reizend wirken 
als ob es in diesem Thread nicht von Kommentaren ohne Bezug wimmeln würde?
Also gut, ich lass mich erziehen:

*IST DIE BOX MIT TIA KOMPATIBEL?*

(und ich brauch wirklich Classic nicht mehr. ich beneide KingHelmer, seit er mir zu denken gegeben hat. und ich hoffe, er kommt aufs Forumstreffen und erzählt mir mal, was von dem, was beim TIA-Vortrag zu hören sein wird, für ihn schon längst kalter Kaffe ist.)


----------

